# Purina Farms Picture



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun. Your daughter looks great with Gent.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Beauties!!! Your daughter looks like a pro!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

My fellow club members told you right. The 2018 GRCA National Specialty will again be hosted by the St Louis club and the non-field events will be held at Purina. The field events (hunt test, WC/WCX and field trial) will all be held at Busch Conservation. We are very excited about this opportunity, but are hoping for better weather this time.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

BlazenGR said:


> My fellow club members told you right. The 2018 GRCA National Specialty will again be hosted by the St Louis club and the non-field events will be held at Purina. The field events (hunt test, WC/WCX and field trial) will all be held at Busch Conservation. We are very excited about this opportunity, but are hoping for better weather this time.


You guys did a great job at the Specialty last month. It was a great weekend, even though we were exhausted from the double header on Saturday!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

You daughter looks great! 

The woman in front of her has a pretty intense stare...she would've scared me. :nervous:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

kwhit said:


> You daughter looks great!
> 
> The woman in front of her has a pretty intense stare...she would've scared me. :nervous:


Thanks! Actually that woman was very nice.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow what a great place to show a dog! Your daughter did wonderful. 

I really enjoy being in a large ring. Small rings just give me claustrophobia. Last year's GRCA national rings were so tiny and awkward. Looks like we will have fun in 2018!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Good luck, looks like a winner to me[emoji3]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> Wow what a great place to show a dog! Your daughter did wonderful.
> 
> I really enjoy being in a large ring. Small rings just give me claustrophobia. Last year's GRCA national rings were so tiny and awkward. Looks like we will have fun in 2018!


The showed the double shows the day before with Sailor. She did not place, but it was the BEST she looked and behaved in the ring. I was getting frustrated before this show. I think it was because 1) I was not stressed out or nervous, it was just a comfortable place 2) we had plenty of room to do the down and back 3) the floor was so comfortable to run on


----------



## marshafuzia (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been looking everywhere for the dates of the 2018 GRCA National. I heard it is going to be at Purina Farms. Do you know the dates? Thanks so much!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

marshafuzia said:


> I've been looking everywhere for the dates of the 2018 GRCA National. I heard it is going to be at Purina Farms. Do you know the dates? Thanks so much!


 WHEREAS, the Golden Retriever Club of Greater St. Louis (GRCGSL) has submitted a comprehensive proposal to host the 2018 GRCA National Specialty, and

 WHEREAS, the sites and dates have been provided by GRCGSL, 

RESOLUTION 15-25​ BE IT HEREBY RESOLVED the Golden Retriever Club of Greater St. Louis be approved to* host the 2018 GRCA National Specialty to be held **September 30, 2018 through October 10, 2018**. *Conformation, obedience, rally and CCA (and possibly tracking) to be held at the Purina Events Center, Gray Summit, MO. The field events to be held at the Busch Conservation grounds in St. Charles, MO.


----------

